# Golden's urine killing grass



## Boaz (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a problem that none of my neighbors with dogs seems to have. Our 3 1/2 month old golden is killing our grass with his urine. Our previous golden's urine also killed grass but I thought it was due to his medication. Our puppy is not on any medication and we feed him Kirkland puppy food and nothing else. There are other golden in our neighborhood and their urine is not killing the grass. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry you are going through this been dealing with this for many years with my Rottweiler. His kills the grass and my golden doesn't. Last year tried a product on a whim and had success with it. It is called Dog Rocks. You just put the rock in water bowl and a few weeks noticed the grass stopped turning yellow. It is all natural and worked for me. Best of luck.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I looked up those Dog Rocks and bookmarked a page, just in case. In my experience, some dogs pee will burn the grass, some won't. Our last dog did and I never found anything to make that stop, so we just put up with pee patches on the lawn. 

Our new dog (who isn't even born yet, but any day now) hopefully won't burn the grass, but if so, I'm going to give these dog rocks a shot.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's some info from Drs. Foster and Smith about dog urine burning grass, they have several products that sell that can help-

Solutions for Urine Burns on Lawns


----------



## Boaz (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you so much for the response. I will look into the dog rocks and the website provided. We have an HOA, and they are getting a little fussy about the yellow grass.

Thanks again,


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

We were recently talking to our neighbor who has a couple dogs of his own. He said that he adds a tiny bit of baking powder to his dogs water and has never had any urine spots. His dogs have lived to be 15 and 12 so I'm sure it's not bad for the dogs. Maybe try that? More homeopathic than pills or other methods I've heard of.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

Flava said:


> I looked up those Dog Rocks and bookmarked a page, just in case. In my experience, some dogs pee will burn the grass, some won't. Our last dog did and I never found anything to make that stop, so we just put up with pee patches on the lawn.
> 
> Our new dog (who isn't even born yet, but any day now) hopefully won't burn the grass, but if so, I'm going to give these dog rocks a shot.


We tried dog rocks and they did not work. Tried some other "stuff" (don't remember what product exactly) and it didn't work either. We finally just planted some clover instead of grass in an area that was especially difficult. The clover held up fairly well.
Good luck and hope to hear any other ideas people have.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

When Cassie was a puppy, she would cause the spots in my lawn. But it eventually stopped. I can't pinpoint exactly when, though. Holly on the other hand never caused any spots.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

In my experience with all my dogs, the urine killing the grass will eventually stop. Last year, when my golden was still a pup under 12 months old, yes, the urine killed the grass. Now at 17 months old, nope, not killing the grass anymore. And like the above poster, I am not sure when it stopped exactly.

I actually never really did anything about it, it is only grass. It will grow back.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

We also tried dog rocks with no luck. I've heard they work for some dogs and they have pretty good ratings on Amazon, but I've been using them for months and I've seen absolutely no improvement. 

I think I'm going to have to have a landscaper section off a part of my yard and put stones or clover down because nothing seems to work for us.


----------



## EvaDog (Jun 16, 2013)

Dogs Rocks didn't work for us either. We switched to a grass saving pill from Drs. Foster and Smith, but no luck there either. Eva is now four and has not grown out of burning the grass with her urine. I am seriously considering artificial grass for our yard.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Loukia said:


> I think I'm going to have to have a landscaper section off a part of my yard and put stones or clover down because nothing seems to work for us.


We're planning to take out the remaining lawn and put in stones and drought-tolerant plants, such as low-growing rosemary and aloes. 

The dogs have been using dirt and concrete areas all year, and it's worked out o.k. because we keep it clean. They can play on grass at parks every night.


----------

